# On wellbutrin for social anxiety & ADD



## XOP (Jan 3, 2010)

Two weeks ago my doctor prescribed me wellbutrin for anxiety and ADD. I had to take 150mg for first 7 days and 300mg(150mg two times a day) after that. First couple days my anxiety decreased somewhat and I didnt see much difference with my ADD but people said it takes a week or two for the meds to be fully effective. After my fifth day I noticed my energy was drained out, and I lost appetite and my taste changed. And I am very skinny so you guys can imagine what happens when you give a skinny guy pills that also helps people lose weight. I just wanna know if any of you out there face social anxiety and ADD, if so what you guys take or do to deal with it. I will go visit my doctor in couple days but I also want some opinions from other people.
What do you guys recommend I should take, or is there any advice any of you can give me. 


Thanks


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

Kind of odd to give someone with add a simulant. Wellbutrin caused me to have to much energy and caused my anxiety to sykrocket.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

I tried wellbutrin for 3 weeks and it greatly increased my anxiety, gave me light headaches, and more trouble sleeping. It was good for energy though.


----------



## BusterBluth (Sep 21, 2009)

ecotec83 said:


> Kind of odd to give someone with add a simulant.


?


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

BusterBluth said:


> ?


Correct me if i'm wrong (i very well may be) but ADD is a disorder that causes hyperactivity. Wouldn't a stimulant medication like wellbutrin cause it to become worse?


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

ecotec83 said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong (i very well may be) but ADD is a disorder that causes hyperactivity. Wouldn't a stimulant medication like wellbutrin cause it to become worse?


It's not that simple. ADD is typically treated with much stronger stimulants than Wellbutrin, it's actually the standard and most effective treatment. They are very focusing and, counter-intuitively, even calming for people with ADD. It's not odd at all...


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

meyaj said:


> It's not that simple. ADD is typically treated with much stronger stimulants than Wellbutrin, it's actually the standard and most effective treatment. They are very focusing and, counter-intuitively, even calming for people with ADD. It's not odd at all...


Thanks for info, i had no idea.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I liked wellbutrin. I liked that it lowered my appetite.. but I'm a girl. lol. I haven't been taking them for a couple weeks now because I ran out of refills and I can't afford the doctor co-pays anymore lol. I don't know what will happen to me. I took it for depression. I can't say it did much for my anxiety.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 18, 2003)

Wellbutrin also increased my anxiety. I could see how a stimulant would uplift certain depressed individuals, but in my case it just heightens anxiety.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

I went to my doc for some dex. Instead he told me to up my dose to 450 mg; guess I have to jump through the hoops. Its helped me to slim my gut down a bit. I still feel like I have add and SA though. Its someonewhat curbed the depression. 

I think it works best in conjunction with other drugs.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

meyaj said:


> ADD is typically treated with much stronger stimulants than Wellbutrin, it's actually the standard and most effective treatment. They are very focusing and, counter-intuitively, even calming for people with ADD. It's not odd at all...


Wellbutrin seems a popular first drug to try for ADD. It's a mildly stimulating drug (not that I noticed any stimulation even at 450 mg). I would gather the popularity is due to lack of abuse potential and it thus not being a controlled substance. Typically next in line is Ritalin for ADD, but then you're up to a C-II controlled substance. After that, it's amphetamines that would make a junkie jump for joy (after not sleeping for the last week).


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> Wellbutrin seems a popular first drug to try for ADD. It's a mildly stimulating drug (not that I noticed any stimulation even at 450 mg). I would gather the popularity is due to lack of abuse potential and it thus not being a controlled substance. Typically next in line is Ritalin for ADD, but then you're up to a C-II controlled substance. After that, it's amphetamines that would make a junkie jump for joy (after not sleeping for the last week).


I think probably the hugest draw wellbutrin has going for it on paper is its lack of, and often even pro, sexual side effects. Thats not to say everyone reacts this way to it.

Helped my depression, motivation and focus. Drove my anxiety: through. the. roof. Plus hyper emotional, aggressive, and irritable.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> Wellbutrin seems a popular first drug to try for ADD. It's a mildly stimulating drug (not that I noticed any stimulation even at 450 mg). I would gather the popularity is due to lack of abuse potential and it thus not being a controlled substance. Typically next in line is Ritalin for ADD, but then you're up to a C-II controlled substance. After that, it's amphetamines that would make a junkie jump for joy (after not sleeping for the last week).


I guess I got lucky being put straight on dexedrine then? I tried Wellbutrin in the past but it was just to augment Lexapro for depression. One other drug that I think is popular to try first, which my psychiatrist seemed to prefer is Strattera (though when I found out the cost and told her there was no way I was paying for that IN ADDITION to the stuff I was already on, she switched to Ritalin), and the specialist she referred me to for the diagnosis was suggesting Adderall, but the case I made was that I already have an anxiety disorder and Dexedrine seems to be the least peripherally-acting and thus anxiety-inducing of the prescription stimulants available here, and he accepted that without any debate. That was a genuine concern though... I had tried a roommate's Concerta in university and the anxiety was overwhelming.


----------



## badmoonrison (May 21, 2007)

I'm on 300 mg daily for anxiety... thinking of getting off of it as I'm still feeling anxiety symptoms in class. I have lost a little weight though, which is a good thing. 

Is Wellbutrin easy to wean off of?


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

badmoonrison said:


> I'm on 300 mg daily for anxiety... thinking of getting off of it as I'm still feeling anxiety symptoms in class. I have lost a little weight though, which is a good thing.
> 
> Is Wellbutrin easy to wean off of?


I didn't even have to wean off that dose, I just stopped taking it. But yes, it might just be the easiest antidepressant to stop taking, in my opinion. Although prescribing it for anxiety is a bit odd...


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

meyaj said:


> ...Dexedrine seems to be the least peripherally-acting and thus anxiety-inducing of the prescription stimulants available here, and he accepted that without any debate.


When the debate is dexedrine or Adderall you don't have a huge argument to win. After all, dexedrine is a huge part of mixed amphetamine salts (Adderall) anyhow, so you're getting it either way.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

badmoonrison said:


> Is Wellbutrin easy to wean off of?


I stopped from 450 mg with zero withdrawal. I tapered over the course of 4 days only after trying it for about 80 days.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> When the debate is dexedrine or Adderall you don't have a huge argument to win. After all, dexedrine is a huge part of mixed amphetamine salts (Adderall) anyhow, so you're getting it either way.


Well the choice was really down to Adderall XR or Dexedrine IR, because my insurance won't cover Adderall IR or Dexedrine spansules, for some reason. I think he preferred the extended-release option.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

irishK said:


> The downsides of course are the insomnia (which I have anyway), loss of appetite, and *increased sex drive* (which will be interesting and annoying) and headaches.


Is this really a bad thing?


----------

